# Deep Tracks - Bruce Springsteen - "The Wild, the Innocent & the E Street Shuffle"



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Bruce Springsteen - "The Wild, the Innocent & the E Street Shuffle"*

View attachment 106690


Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Bruce Springsteen - "The Wild, the Innocent & the E Street Shuffle"

"The Wild, the Innocent & the E Street Shuffle" is the second studio album by American rock singer-songwriter Bruce Springsteen. It was recorded by Springsteen with the E Street Band at 914 Sound Studios in Blauvelt, New York; and released on November 11, 1973, by Columbia Records. The album includes the song "Rosalita (Come Out Tonight)", the band's most-used set-closing song for the first 10 years of its career.

As with Springsteen's first album released earlier in the year, "The Wild, the Innocent & the E Street Shuffle" was well-received critically but had little commercial success at the time. However, once Springsteen achieved popularity with "Born to Run", several selections from this album became popular FM radio airplay and concert favorites.

"The Wild, the Innocent & the E Street Shuffle" sold poorly when it was first released in 1973 but received acclaim from critics. Rolling Stone magazine's Ken Emerson said that its lengthy, vividly written songs make for a more challenging and romantic album than Greetings from Asbury Park, N.J., but still retain that album's ebullient music because of Springsteen and the E Street Band's masterful playing.

"The Wild, the Innocent and the E Street Shuffle" made its first appearance on the British albums chart on June 15, 1985. In the wake of Springsteen's Born in the U.S.A. Tour arriving in Britain, the record hit number 33 and remained in the Top 100 for 12 weeks.

The Rolling Stone Album Guide (1992) later called the album a "masterpiece", "cinematic in its sweep" and densely poetic with "vignettes of urban dreams and adolescent restlessness".

In 2003, Rolling Stone ranked the record at number 132 on the magazine's list of the 500 greatest albums of all time.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wild,_the_Innocent_&_the_E_Street_Shuffle

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

"The E Street Shuffle" -






"4th of July, Asbury Park (Sandy)" -






"Kitty's Back" -






"Wild Billy's Circus Story" -






"Incident on 57th Street" -






"Rosalita (Come Out Tonight)" -











"New York City Serenade" -


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_Rosalita_ is a delight! It is perhaps the most happy, joyful song in rock music I ever heard. One of The Boss' finest efforts (Did I mention that he is, of course, of Nova Caesarea?)


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Probably my favorite Springsteen album and one of my overall favorite pop (as in "popular" not as in Michael Jackson pop) albums of all time. New York Serenade is my favorite piece on that album. In college, I performed that song with an acoustic guitarist and singer (I could never play and sing at the same time. Never took the time to learn). I extended the piano intro to a 2 minute solo. It was a lot of fun and was well received.

And yes, Rosalita is a delight. Just a brilliant album by one of the greatest song writers of our time.

V
(Also of Nova Caesarea)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gotta love R. Crumb!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i never did like bruce. mayb one tune or 2..the sax player was good


----------

